# SPS-Befehle



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Ich suche schon des längeren eine komplette Liste mit allen Befehlen und einer kurzen Beschreibung für S7!

Es gibt ja ein paar mehr Befehle als die die ich bisher kenne!   Ich benötige diese Liste um einfach mal zu schauen ob man nicht einfach anstatt mehren Befehlen z.B. nur einen Befehl benötigt!

Vielen Dank füe euer Bemühen!


----------



## MatMer (26 Juli 2004)

Also ich gucke da meistens direkt in der hilfe von dem Simatic Manager.
Dort geh ich auf Suchen und gebe "Sprünge in Sprachbeschreibungen" ein gehe danach auf Sprachbeschreibung AWL und gucke mir da die Befehle an.
Kanns ein das das jetzt nichts für dich ist weil man da nicht alle direkt auf einem Blick hat, vielleicht hilft es ja doch.


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2004)

AWL-Operationen sortiert nach deutscher Mnemonik (SIMATIC) 


```
Deutsche 
Mnemonic	Englische Mnemonik	Operation/ Funktion	Beschreibung
=	=	Bitverknüpfung	Zuweisung 
)	)	Bitverknüpfung	Verzweigung schließen 
*D	*D	Festpunkt-Funktion	Multipliziere AKKU 1 und 2 als Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
*I	*I	Festpunkt-Funktion	Multipliziere AKKU 1 und 2 als Ganzzahl (16 Bit) 
*R	*R	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Multipliziere AKKU 1 und 2 als Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
/D	/D	Festpunkt-Funktion	Dividiere AKKU 2 durch 1 als Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
/I	/I	Festpunkt-Funktion	Dividiere AKKU 2 durch 1 als Ganzzahl (16 Bit) 
/R	/R	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Dividiere AKKU 2 durch 1 als Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
? D	? D	Vergleicher	Vergleiche Ganzzahlen (32 Bit) ==, <>, >, <, >=, <=  
? I 	? I 	Vergleicher	Vergleiche Ganzzahlen (16 Bit) ==, <>, >, <, >=, <= 
? R	? R	Vergleicher	Vergleiche Gleitpunktzahlen (32 Bit) ==, <>, >, <, >=, <= 
+	+	Festpunkt-Funktion	Addiere Ganzzahlkonstante (16, 32 Bit) 
+AR1	+AR1	Akkumulator	Addiere AKKU 1 zum Adreßregister 1 
+AR2	+AR2	Akkumulator	Addiere AKKU 1 zum Adreßregister 2 
+D	+D	Festpunkt-Funktion	Addiere AKKU 1 und 2 als Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
+I	+I	Festpunkt-Funktion	Addiere AKKU 1 und 2 als Ganzzahl (16 Bit) 
+R	+R	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Addiere AKKU 1 und 2 als Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
-D	-D	Festpunkt-Funktion	Subtrahiere AKKU 1 von 2 als Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
-I	-I	Festpunkt-Funktion	Subtrahiere AKKU 1 von 2 als Ganzzahl (16 Bit) 
-R	-R	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Subtrahiere AKKU 1 von 2 als Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
ABS	ABS	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Absolutwert einer Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit, IEEE-FP) 
ACOS	ACOS	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Arcuscosinus einer Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
ASIN	ASIN	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Arcussinus einer Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
ATAN	ATAN	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Arcustangens einer Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
AUF 	OPN	Datenbaustein	Aufschlage Datenbaustein 
BE	BE	Programmsteuerung	Bausteinende 
BEA	BEU	Programmsteuerung	Bausteinende absolut 
BEB	BEC	Programmsteuerung	Bausteinende bedingt 
BLD	BLD	Akkumulator	Bildbefehl (Nulloperation) 
BTD	BTD	Umwandler	BCD wandeln in Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
BTI	BTI	Umwandler	BCD wandeln in Ganzzahl (16 Bit) 
CALL	CALL	Programmsteuerung	Baustein aus einer Bibliothek aufrufen 
CALL	CALL	Programmsteuerung	Bausteinaufruf 
CALL	CALL	Programmsteuerung	Multiinstanz aufrufen 
CC	CC	Programmsteuerung	Bedingter Bausteinaufruf 
CLR	CLR	Bitverknüpfung	Rücksetze VKE (=0) 
COS	COS	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Cosinus eines Winkels als Gleitpunktzahlen (32 Bit) 
DEC	DEC	Akkumulator	Dekrementiere AKKU 1 
DTB	DTB	Umwandler	Ganzzahl (32 Bit) in BCD wandeln 
DTR	DTR	Umwandler	Ganzzahl (32 Bit) wandeln in Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit, IEEE-FP) 
ENT	ENT	Akkumulator	Enter AKKU-Stack 
EXP	EXP	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Exponentialwerts einer Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
FN	FN	Bitverknüpfung	Flanke Negativ 
FP	FP	Bitverknüpfung	Flanke Positiv 
FR 	FR 	Zeiten	Freigabe Timer 
FR	FR 	Zähler	Freigabe Zähler (Frei, FR Z 0 zu Z 255)
INC	INC	Akkumulator	Inkrementiere AKKU 1 
INVD	INVD	Umwandler	1-Komplement Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
INVI	INVI	Umwandler	1-Komplement Ganzzahl (16 Bit) 
ITB	ITB	Umwandler	Ganzzahl (16 Bit) wandeln in BCD 
ITD	ITD	Umwandler	Ganzzahl (16 Bit) wandeln in Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
L DBLG	L DBLG	Datenbaustein	L DBLG     Lade Länge Global-DB in AKKU 1 
L DBNO	L DBNO	Datenbaustein	L DBNO     Lade Nummer Global-DB in AKKU 1 
L DILG	L DILG	Datenbaustein	L DILG      Lade Länge Instanz-DB in AKKU 1 
L DINO	L DINO	Datenbaustein	L DINO      Lade Nummer Instanz-DB in AKKU 1 
L	L	Laden/Transferieren	Lade 
L 	L 	Zähler	Lade aktuellen Zählerwert als Ganzzahl in AKKU 1 (der aktuelle Zählerwert kann eine Zahl im Bereich von 0 bis 255 sein, zum Beispiel: L Z 15)
L 	L 	Zeiten	Lade aktuellen Zeitwert als Ganzzahl in AKKU 1 (der aktuelle Zeitwert kann eine Zahl im Bereich von 0 bis 255 sein, zum Beispiel: L T 32)
L STW	L STW	Laden/Transferieren	Lade Statuswort in AKKU 1 
LAR1	LAR1 	Laden/Transferieren	Lade Adreßregister 1 mit Inhalt von Adressregister 2 
LAR1 
	LAR1 	Laden/Transferieren	Lade Adreßregister 1 mit Inhalt von AKKU 1 
LAR1	LAR1 	Laden/Transferieren	Lade Adreßregister 1 mit Pointer (32 Bit-Format) 
LAR2	LAR2 	Laden/Transferieren	Lade Adreßregister 2 mit Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
LAR2 
	LAR2 
	Laden/Transferieren	Lade Adreßregister 2 mit Inhalt von AKKU 1 
LC 	LC 	Zähler	Lade aktuellen Zählerwert als BCD in AKKU 1 (der aktuelle Zählerwert kann eine Zahl im Bereich von 0 bis 255 sein, zum Beispiel: LC Z 15)
LC 	LC 	Zeiten	Lade aktuellen Zeitwert als BCD in AKKU 1 (der aktuelle Zeitwert kann eine Zahl im Bereich von 0 bis 255 sein, zum Beispiel: LC T 32)
LEAVE	LEAVE	Akkumulator	Leave AKKU-Stack 
LN	LN	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des natürlichen Logarithmus einer Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
LOOP	LOOP	Sprünge	Programmschleife 
MCR(	MCR(	Programmsteuerung	Sichere VKE im MCR-Stack, Beginn MCR-Bereich 
)MCR	)MCR	Programmsteuerung	Beende MCR-Bereich 
MCRA	MCRA	Programmsteuerung	Aktiviere MCR-Bereich 
MCRD	MCRD	Programmsteuerung	Deaktiviere MCR-Bereich 
MOD	MOD	Festpunkt-Funktion	Divisionsrest Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
NEGD	NEGD	Umwandler	2-Komplement Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
NEGI	NEGI	Umwandler	2-Komplement Ganzzahl (16 Bit) 
NEGR	NEGR	Umwandler	Negiere Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit, IEEE-FP) 
NOP 0	NOP 0	Akkumulator	Nulloperation 0 
NOP 1	NOP 1	Akkumulator	Nulloperation 1 
NOT	NOT	Bitverknüpfung	Negiere VKE 
O	O	Bitverknüpfung	ODER 
O	O	Bitverknüpfung	Und vor Oder 
O(	O(	Bitverknüpfung	Oder mit Verzweigung 
OD	OD	Wortverknüpfung	ODER-Doppelwort (32 Bit) 
ON	ON	Bitverknüpfung	Oder Nicht 
ON(	ON(	Bitverknüpfung	Oder Nicht mit Verzweigung 
OW	OW	Wortverknüpfung	ODER-Wort (16 Bit) 
POP	POP	Akkumulator	POP     CPU mit vier Akkus 
POP	POP	Akkumulator	POP     CPU mit zwei Akkus 
PUSH	PUSH	Akkumulator	PUSH   CPU mit vier Akkus 
PUSH	PUSH	Akkumulator	PUSH   CPU mit zwei Akkus 
R	R	Bitverknüpfung	Rücksetze 
R 	R	Zeiten 	Rücksetze Timer (der aktuelle Timer kann eine Zahl im Bereich von 0 bis 255 sein, zum Beispiel: R T 32)
R 	R 	Zähler	Rücksetze Zähler (der aktuelle Zähler kann eine Zahl von 0 bis 255 sein, zum Beispiel: R Z 15)
RLD	RLD	Schieben/Rotieren	Rotiere links Doppelwort (32 Bit) 
RLDA	RLDA	Schieben/Rotieren	Rotiere Akku 1 links über A1-Anzeige (32 Bit) 
RND	RND	Umwandler	Runden einer Gleitpunktzahl zur Ganzzahl 
RND–	RND–	Umwandler	Runden einer Gleitpunktzahl zur nächstniederen Ganzzahl 
RND+	RND+	Umwandler	Runden einer Gleitpunktzahl zur nächsthöheren Ganzzahl 
RRD	RRD	Schieben/Rotieren	Rotiere rechts Doppelwort (32 Bit) 
RRDA	RRDA	Schieben/Rotieren	Rotiere Akku 1 links über A1-Anzeige (32 Bit) 
S	S	Bitverknüpfung	Setze 
S 	S 	Zähler	Setze Zählerstartwert (der aktuelle Zähler kann eine Zahl im Bereich von 0 bis 255 sein, zum Beispiel: S Z 15)
SA	SF	Zeiten	Zeit als Ausschaltverzögerung 
SAVE	SAVE	Bitverknüpfung	Sichere VKE im BIE-Bit 
SE	SD	Zeiten	Zeit als Einschaltverzögerung 
SET	SET	Bitverknüpfung	Setze 
SI	SP	Zeiten	Zeit als Impuls 
SIN	SIN	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Sinus eines Winkels als Gleitpunktzahlen (32 Bit) 
SLD	SLD	Schieben/Rotieren	Schiebe links Doppelwort (32 Bit) 
SLW	SLW	Schieben/Rotieren	Schiebe links Wort (16 Bit) 
SPA	JU	Sprünge	Springe absolut 
SPB	JC	Sprünge	Springe, wenn VKE = 1 
SPBB	JCB	Sprünge	Springe, wenn VKE = 1 und rette VKE ins BIE 
SPBI	JBI	Sprünge	Springe, wenn BIE = 1 
SPBIN	JNBI	Sprünge	Springe, wenn BIE = 0 
SPBN	JCN	Sprünge	Springe, wenn VKE = 0 
SPBNB	JNB	Sprünge	Springe, wenn VKE = 0 und rette VKE ins BIE 
SPL	JL	Sprünge	Sprungleiste 
SPM	JM	Sprünge	Springe, wenn Ergebnis < 0 
SPMZ	JMZ	Sprünge	Springe, wenn Ergebnis <= 0 
SPN	JN	Sprünge	Springe, wenn Ergebnis <> 0 
SPO	JO	Sprünge	Springe, wenn OV = 1 
SPP	JP	Sprünge	Springe, wenn Ergebnis > 0 
SPPZ	JPZ	Sprünge	Springe, wenn Ergebnis >= 0 
SPS	JOS	Sprünge	Springe, wenn OS = 1 
SPU	JUO	Sprünge	Springe, wenn Ergebnis ungültig 
SPZ	JZ	Sprünge	Springe, wenn Ergebnis = 0 
SQR	SQR	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Quadrats einer Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
SQRT	SQRT	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden der Quadratwurzel einer Gleitpunktzahl (32 Bit) 
SRD	SRD	Schieben/Rotieren	Schiebe rechts Doppelwort (32 Bit) 
SRW	SRW	Schieben/Rotieren	Schiebe rechts Wort (16 Bit) 
SS	SS	Zeiten	Zeit als speichernde Einschaltverzögerung 
SSD	SSD	Schieben/Rotieren	Schiebe Vorzeichen rechts Ganzzahl (32 Bit) 
SSI	SSI	Schieben/Rotieren	Schiebe Vorzeichen rechts Ganzzahl (16 Bit) 
SV	SE	Zeiten	Zeit als verlängerter Impuls 
T	T	Laden/Transferieren	Transferiere 
T STW 	T STW	Laden/Transferieren	T STW      Transferiere AKKU 1 in Statuswort 
TAD	CAD	Umwandler	Tausche Reihenfolge der Bytes im AKKU 1 (32 Bit) 
TAK	TAK	Akkumulator	Tausche AKKU 1 mit AKKU 2 
TAN	TAN	Gleitpunkt-Funktion	Bilden des Tangens eines Winkels als Gleitpunktzahlen (32 Bit) 
TAR	CAR	Laden/Transferieren	Tausche Adreßregister 1 mit 2 
TAR1	TAR1 	Laden/Transferieren	Transferiere Adreßregister 1 in Adreßregister 2 
TAR1 	TAR1	Laden/Transferieren	Transferiere Adreßregister 1 in AKKU 1  
TAR1	TAR1	Laden/Transferieren	Transferiere Adreßregister 1 nach Zieladresse (32-Bit-Pointer) 
TAR2 	TAR2	Laden/Transferieren	Transferiere Adreßregister 2 in AKKU 1 
TAR2	TAR2	Laden/Transferieren	Transferiere Adreßregister 2 nach Zieladresse (32-Bit-Pointer) 
TAW	CAW	Umwandler	Tausche Reihenfolge der Bytes im AKKU 1-L (16 Bit) 
TDB	CDB	Datenbaustein	Tausche Global-DB und Instanz-DB 
TRUNC	TRUNC	Umwandler	Runden einer Gleitpunktzahl durch Abschneiden 
U	A	Bitverknüpfung	Und 
U(	A(	Bitverknüpfung	Und mit Verzweigung 
UC	UC	Programmsteuerung	Unbedingter Bausteinaufruf 
UD	AD	Wortverknüpfung	UND-Doppelwort (32 Bit) 
UN	AN	Bitverknüpfung	Und Nicht 
UN(	AN(	Bitverknüpfung	Und Nicht mit Verzweigung 
UW	AW	Wortverknüpfung	UND-Wort (16 Bit) 
X	X	Bitverknüpfung	Exklusiv Oder 
X(	X(	Bitverknüpfung	Exklusiv Oder mit Verzweigung 
XN	XN	Bitverknüpfung	Exklusiv Oder Nicht 
XN(	XN(	Bitverknüpfung	Exklusiv Oder Nicht mit Verzweigung 
XOD	XOD	Wortverknüpfung	EXKLUSIV-ODER-Doppelwort (32 Bit) 
XOW	XOW	Wortverknüpfung	EXKLUSIV-ODER-Wort (16 Bit) 
ZR	CD	Zähler	Zählen rückwärts 
ZV	CU	Zähler	Zählen vorwärts
```


----------



## Kurt (26 Juli 2004)

Da gibt es ganz was schönes:

1. Von MHJ die WinSPS runterladen.
2. installieren.
3. C:\Programme\MHJ-Software\WINSPSS7V3\__system\Help-files\Html\De\AWL-Uebersicht\index.html  aufrufen
4. Lizenbestimmungen beachten  :!: 
5. freuen und MHJ danken.

Kurt


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2004)

Hier das PDF von Step7

rechtsklick --> zieh speichern unter


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten! 

Markus könntest du nochmal den Link zum Pdf-Download reinsetzen irgendwie ist das was schief gegangen!


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2004)

nein da ist nichts schief gegangen:

RECHTSKLICK --> ZIEL SPEICHERN UNTER


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

Wo denn? Wo soll ich rechts klicken? Ist doch nirgends ein Link!


----------



## MatMer (26 Juli 2004)

doch guck mal da wo markus die tabelle aufgeführt hat und links ist dann die büroklammer und dort steht download
bei mir geht es auch mit links klick 
falls das bei dir nicht geht dann mit rechts auf download und speicher unter....


----------



## AndyPed (26 Juli 2004)

Als Tipp.

einfach ein gescheites Buch kaufen  :lol: 
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=579&highlight=

@ Markus
kann das sein das er den Link nur sieht wenn er angemeldet ist  :?:  :?:


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2004)

AndyPed schrieb:
			
		

> @ Markus
> kann das sein das er den Link nur sieht wenn er angemeldet ist  :?:  :?:



1000 punkte
der up-download geht nur bei registrierten usern...


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Juli 2004)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> doch guck mal da wo markus die tabelle aufgeführt hat und links :shock:   ist dann die büroklammer und dort steht download
> bei mir geht es auch mit links klick
> falls das bei dir nicht geht dann mit rechts auf download und speicher unter....



Sorry, der musste jetzt sein. Verwirrung perfekt

pt


----------



## Markus (26 Juli 2004)

einfach nur anmelden, dann gehts.
habe gernicht bemerkt das du gast bist.

der up- downlod ist auf registrierte user beschränkt um den traffic halbwegs im zaum zu halten...


----------



## holle (29 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen 
gibt es eine solche Liste auch für S5 habe bei Siemens auf der page mal ein bischen gestöbert aber noch nichts gefunden
mfg holle


----------



## Zottel (29 Juli 2004)

Bei der S5 war so was im Anhang zum Systemhandbuch.


----------



## Kurt (29 Juli 2004)

Das oben erwähnte Dokument aus WinSPS beinhaltet S5 und S7.

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2004)

Danke das Dokument unter Win SPS ist ganz gut.
mfg holle


----------

